# In need of advice over a found cat: me vs the possible owner



## FoundaCat (Jun 28, 2016)

There is this cat, who came up into my house multiple times and I shoo'd her away because I believed her to be the neighbours cat. She was always outside, always. I leave the back patio open through out the day because people are always going in and out (we run a business from the house and have a small office where the shed used to be). From time to time the cat would roll up into the house and chill on the sofa by the patio even after shooing her out countless times. I could understand that maybe the cat just wanted to lay down in some comfort as the neighbours never let her into the house they rent, probably because they aren't even allowed to have pets inside the property. Long story short, the cat basically adopted me. I asked one of the people living in the property next door if the cat was actually theirs or if anyone they lived with had a cat, they said no, so I took the cat in, and also took pictures of her and posted them with some text on a lost pet website. To this day no one has claimed the cat to be theirs, the cat has been living with us since about December, the cat has been coming in our house since August/September 2015. She was looking very scruffy especially on her stomach. Around March/May 2016 some woman told me to pass her cat over the fence as she was calling the cat by her "original" name but the cat wasn't responding or taking much notice. This woman is supposedly the owner of the cat but I've only seen her at the property probably 2-3 times out of the 6 months this cat has been living with us. During that time the cat went from looking like crap to looking like a looked after cat. I suspect that the cat is probably hers but not prepared to give her up as I'd worry for her that she will go back to not being looked after properly, There's a saying that should apply to her that Cat's aren't just for Christmas they're for life. She told me she has "documents". My response is she's a cat not a car and you can't claim ownership just because you have a "logbook" of an animal. Since then she hasn't really made much of a fuss over the cat and I wonder does she really care about the well being of the cat? I wouldn't have to pass the cat over fence as the cat is able to jump over any time she pleases and does so every day when she goes on her walks. I didn't lure the cat with food or anything like that but she claims I did, I don't have to call the cat by name for her attention, she just runs to me whenever she see's me. everywhere I go the cat goes. 

P.S when she came into our house it was during winter, I done some research and found out that if the weather is too cold for us then it's definitely too cold for the cat to be out in those conditions and could become sick or die so that might explain why she took camp in our house. Also, is it normal for cats to drink water from puddles and eat bugs and leaves and stuff? I just figured the cat wasn't being fed properly or the "owners" forgot to feed her on some days as they weren't always around.

Any ways I will respond to any questions any one has and also I require some advice about the situation. I'm not sure If I posted this in the right thread so apologies if it is in the wrong thread.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well you could take the cat to the local vet to see if she has been registered there.
Might be worth seeing the vet for a check up anyway. She also could be chipped although I doubt it.
It does seem like the cat wants you to be her Mum and if she does respond to her name than the cat might not be this ladies.
Is the cat a pedigree? if you are not sure then perhaps pop a picture on here so we can have a look.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I commend you for taking this poor cat in. You say "to this date no-one has claimed the cat" yet this woman approached you in the Spring presumably expecting you to return her alleged cat, even though you weren't holding it hostage . What has happened since then? If nothing and she hasn't been in touch with you since, why don't you go and see if the cat has a microchip as suggested though I doubt it. Its a difficult situation which we've heard before but if she did pursue things and can prove the cat is hers,through her logbook as you put it, photos etc. even though she may have neglected the cat all this time, legally it is hers. In all honesty, I doubt she will follow this up if she hasn't contacted you again for several weeks and isn't that bothered what the cat does and she certainly isn't caring for it. You could get it microchipped in your name if it has no chip but you could risk her accusing you of stealing. You could just leave things as they are as the cat comes to you but one issue is what happens if the woman, who you say is renting, moves - is she going to take the cat with her? You wouldn't necessarily know if it suddenly disappeared one day. Cats do drink from puddles yes, they seem to love mucky water more than fresh tap water and they will eat bugs. I would try and discourage eating leaves as a lot of plants are toxic to animals.


----------



## lee leathers (Jul 4, 2016)

This happened with my neighbours. One neighbour locked her kitten out and it was out for a few days. It was raining and cold. The kitten "followed" them into their house. They took it to vet for a check and it wasn't chipped. The vet advised that they could "look after" the cat for 2 weeks, allowing time for the owner to come forward....they could not rehome the kitten in that time. They advised to advertise the cat as found by putting up posters ot on social media. After the 2 weeks, they could rehome the cat....needless to say, they now have a 3rd cat!!!!!!


----------

